# my garage progress



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

well the garage is small and was just used to store crap that wasnt good enough as i want to restore a car so it needs somewhere to live

here it is last weekend









then cleaned up









then i decided it needed a lick of paint but half way through ran out of white so did a bit of the floor will complete this weekend before my electrics are installed :driver:

















what do you think so far


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking good! The white paint changes a room a lot. Are you boarding the ceiling as well?


----------



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

im unsure atm is there any pros or cons to doing it?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good, interested in this thread as i am fingers crossed in the process of buying a house and it has a garage which is or will be a similar size so currently doing my homework lol


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

I boarded and insulated mine and painted it. It felt warmer and brighter and generally more cosy.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks good, can't have a garage here....


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking really nice! Light colours do help the room look brighter. Pics 2-3 show the difference. Keep it up and keep us posted!


----------



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

well heres todays progress ready for electrics now


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice, I haven't had a garage for a few years and I did the same, makes such a difference.


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

Splendid!


----------



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks guys I love it electrics will be going in in a week or 2 but it now houses a 2006 corsa 1.8 sxi+ with full service history and only 50k on the clock that's going to be polished from ground up including the underneath to make uber clean as there quite rare the 1.8


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking great, super transformation 

Looking forward to seeing the work on the Corsa


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

really nice work! :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Good work

What you doing for the skirting area?

My other half of the garage is full of rubbish and friends stuff to clear out so may take more time


----------



## matth-telford (Jan 9, 2014)

It's staying as it is all dust is sealed into the walls now and it's serving it's purpose well nice bright and dry for after I've waxed


----------

